# best option for 2004.5 jetta?



## jonmon (Jun 20, 2004)

i have a 2004.5 GLI with monsoon, no cd changer, only single disk in dash cd. 
i will be using an old ipod nano (at least 3 years old) and
the original 1st gen iphone.
is my understanding right that the newer ipod models require the 5V charge and dont work with the 12V? does that also mean that the older ipods will only work with the 12V?
the extra aux input would be nice, and i dont mind paying for it.
which of these three should i go for?
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
what is the difference between the T and the R ?
also, what should i make of the review found here:
http://www.amazon.com/i-VW-SAT...nts=1
is there a better option that i havent listed here?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

none of your links work


----------

